
Ask HN: Could you all help me analyze programming based searches? - PaulBGD_
For a project that I&#x27;m working on, I need to analyze searches that programmers make on a day by day basis. If you could just go through your history or fill this out as you make searches, this would help me tremendously.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1M6IN7YBxMyIrlhdZtDhmtXq2-Si2IM9HStMxevQRiHo&#x2F;viewform
======
gus_massa
Probably too boring. Perhaps you can make some nice interface that just log
the search and repost it to google.

Something like [http://www.lmgtfy.com/](http://www.lmgtfy.com/) or
[http://elgoog.im/](http://elgoog.im/) but with a red blinking warning that
says that all the search are logged and will be used in your project.

